
DARPA-Funded Clojure – Probabalistic Modeling and Execution Learning - elwell
https://github.com/dollabs/pamela
======
calibraxis
Video (Clojure/west):
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=53lcg7EGYM4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=53lcg7EGYM4)

 _[Edit: Just got turned private. If /when it returns, it’ll be here:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCaLlzGqiPE2QRj6sSOawJRg](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCaLlzGqiPE2QRj6sSOawJRg)
]_

~~~
ben_ja_min
This video is private. :\

~~~
calibraxis
Here you go!
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kFbj3PQynD8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kFbj3PQynD8)

~~~
mark_l_watson
Interesting video but when Tom was demoing the system there is no display of
the demo. Is that a glitch in getting the video on YouTube?

~~~
handojin
The AV system was messed up during the preso. Might be that.

~~~
wutf
The video is largely useless without the visualizations, given that the video
is exclusively focused on visualization...

~~~
elwell
This is the repo of the visualization software he demo'd. Not sure how
accessible it would be to run locally, but I saw the demo in person and it was
pretty cool:
[https://github.com/dollabs/planviz](https://github.com/dollabs/planviz)

~~~
tmarble
It turns out that one of the A/V guys unplugged the laptop feed 5 min in and
that's why the video is just talking heads.

I'm going to redo the demo and screen capture the video and splice it in
somehow.

I'll post again here with an update.

\--Tom

~~~
wutf
Thanks much!

------
invalidOrTaken
Just walked out of this talk @ Clojure West today; when the video is put
online, I think it's worth your time.

("IDE for Quadcopters" would be the catchy, soundbitey name)

------
BorisVSchmid
Nice. Currently working with another probabilistic modelling extension of
Clojure, named Anglican.

How would this compare to Anglican? (not so much in actual state of the
library now, but in goals)

[http://www.robots.ox.ac.uk/~fwood/anglican/](http://www.robots.ox.ac.uk/~fwood/anglican/)

~~~
janwillem
Anglican dev here.

Systems like Anglican perform Bayesian inference in user-defined models, which
are expressed as programs in a general-purpose language – in our case a subset
of Clojure. An inference back end then implements a number of generic
sampling-based algorithms like Metropolis-Hastings, sequential Monte Carlo and
black box variational inference.

From the description, PAMELA provides a probabilistic version of a process
modeling language. This is a concept that I'm personally not familiar with,
but the intended use case appears to be the modeling of control systems, where
inference is performed over some form of latent states in the control process:

[http://www.ai.mit.edu/projects/ddamba/publications/RMPL.pdf](http://www.ai.mit.edu/projects/ddamba/publications/RMPL.pdf)

I'd be interested to hear from one of the devs!

------
tmarble
Fixed! A new video has been uploaded with spliced-in demos (courtesy of
recordmydesktop)!

[https://youtu.be/WLovW6hlYHM](https://youtu.be/WLovW6hlYHM)

\--Tom

